# 5th Anniversary Aquariofilia.Net - 20/21 September, Lisbon



## joaocb (3 Sep 2008)

Dear board members,

I was googling when I found a topic here on this amazing and very good board (congratulations to all you guys here on the tons of great aquarium content!!!), about someone returning from vacations in Portugal. And Tom Barr, replied on that topic saying that he would also come to Portugal, a bit on vacations also  , but je is coming after being invited by the board that I represent, http://www.aquariofilia.net, to come to make a workshop for our members in the Lisbon Oceanarium.

I don't know if this area is just for events in UK... but the world is never too big, and Portugal and UK are just a few hours far, so I will share with this great community our event, in case you have the possibility to join us in this celebration

http://www.aquariofilia.net is currently one of the world's biggest online aquarium boards in Portuguese language. Although it's a fully amateur structure, the board has been growing a lot year after year, and currently weâ€™re more than 24.300 members.

Every year, we organize a two-day birthday celebration event, where we invite key speakers from the aquaria world, to share with our members and aquarium fans their experience and knowledge in this fascinating subject. In the previous years we already had the pleasure to welcome in our events names like Takashi Amano and Alf Jacob Nielsen (http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=4), and Oliver Knott (http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=5) more recently, and also several Portuguese native speakers.

This year, we will have the opportunity of celebrating our 5th anniversary in the http://www.oceanario.pt/indexFlashInicial.asp Lisbon Oceanarium, on the 20th and 21th of September 2008, and we will have the presence of Tom Barr, Ronald Nielson, Svein Fossaa, Dirk Petersen and JoÃ£o Cotter. Besides the usual speeches, we have organized visits to the Oceanarium backstage, the Oceanarium public visit and also the Sea Monster Exhibition.

There is also going to be a simultaneous 4 planted tank setup by portuguese masters in this art.

Knowing of the contribution and relevance of your board to the advance of the aquarium hobby and industry, we have come to share this event agenda with all of you.

Event Agenda
=> Saturday â€“ 20th September 
Morning
08h45m - Check-in
09h00m - Oceanarium Backstage visit, Oceanarium visit and Sea Monsters Exhibition visit
Afternoon
14h00m - * Ronald Nielsen - Lake Tanganyikan Cichlids
14h50m - * Ronald Nielsen - Madagascar and Cichlid Conservation
15h45m - Break
16h00m - * Tom Barr - Planted Aquariums: Techniques, Hints and Magic
18h30m - 3 Aquariums, 3 Teams, 3 Works of Art...
21h00m - Group Dinner

=> Sunday â€“ 21st September
Morning
08h45m - Check-in
09h00m - Oceanarium Backstage visit, Oceanarium visit and Sea Monsters Exhibition visit
Afternoon
14h00m - JoÃ£o Cotter â€“ Introduction to Salt Water Aquarium Workshop
15h00m - * Svein A. FossÃ¥ - The Ethical challenges and responsibilities for aquarium keepers in the 21st century
16h00m - Break
16h15m - * Svein A. FossÃ¥ â€“ Questions & Answers
16h45m - * Dirk Petersen - The SECORE Project
18h00m - News about the Aquariofilia.Net Forum
19h00m - End

If you're interested in getting more informations, or even to attend this event in Portugal, who know, you can find all the info on the link http://www.aquariofilia.net/aniversario. You can also contact us by admin@aquariofilia.net.

This event is being held with the great support of TMC Iberia, Aquamagia, Aquaplante, Blau, Horizonte AquÃ¡tico, Mil AquÃ¡rios, Naturline, PrimeFish, SeaHorseShop, Tropica, bioaquaria magazine, and Atelier LÃ³gico.

Thank you so much for your time and for allowing this info to be shared with this great online community! And if you happen to be in Portugal on these dates, please come and visit us 

Kind Regards from Portugal,
JoÃ£o Branquinho


----------



## nickyc (3 Sep 2008)

Hi JoÃ£o and welcome

Congratulations on your 5 years and on organising what looks to be an amazing event!  I wish I was able to go and hope that some of our members are tempted and can tell us all about it!  

Maybe we should do something similar?!


----------



## joaocb (3 Sep 2008)

Hi nickyc,

Thanks for your message, and I would really like that some of the members here would come and join us.

It's a tremendous amount of work, and money investment from our side, and it's a shame that not everybody has a chance to see it... but we're trying to work on that also...  As soon as I have confirmation and make a few tests, I'll let you guys know if this is possible or not.

Lisbon is not that far... and for people from UK, I think it's quite affordable in terms of life cost. So if anyone would like to join us, don't think twice 

I strongly reccomend you to make such initiatives. They are amazing and you get to know not only many faces that you only know the nick, but also members that never posted, or even new ones that heard about the event and are now great members... It is really worth all the work 

Today, we are one of the few groups that make such events in Portugal. And we're just a group of friends... nothing more... so yes, do it! 

Regards from Portugal,
Joao Branquinho


----------



## JazzyJeff (3 Sep 2008)

I was lucky enough too visit the ocenarium in Lisbon in May while I was holiday, amazing place with some awesome tanks and the Sea Otters were great wanted too take one home !!!!!
Anybody visiting will be in for a treat !!!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2008)

It was my first visit to Oceanario 6 years ago that I got the aquarium bug to keep goldfish! lol
Luckly enough I have moved on since then hehe this looks like a great event and a shame I always visit Portugal in July and keep missing these events every year 
Maybe one day I will make a special trip for this event, and also make the most of it and visit "Festa do Avante" which is this weekend!
Parabens Joao no crescimento do forum e tambem por estes eventos excepcionais que leva a aquariofilia a todo o paÃ­s 
BTW I have been registered at aquariofilia since 28-January 05


----------



## joaocb (6 Sep 2008)

Thanks a lot for your message (obrigado!) and I hope that you can join us in next events!

Regards,
JB


----------



## joaocb (20 Sep 2008)

Hello my friends! 

We managed to put our event online in our forum!! We're live right now  

All registered members can see the event in this link http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=105526&st=0# 

Thanks and regards, gotta run back to the event 
JoÃ£o


----------

